# A Bucket Full



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

my photobucket account was full. i went thru and dumped 20 of 50 pages. i scanned thru them as i deleted them. i kept any that were somewhat important. what i don't know is what happens to the pics if they were posted in threads here? do they disappear out of the thread? i can't believe i filled a 1000 pic bucket. i could start a second account and fill another one. hopefully i didn't damage any threads by removing important pics.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

It depends.

If its in hyperlink form or attachment form where you have to click and view image. Then yes you cannot access those anymore.

If its a direct image shown on the post like in full view (u know the kinda that everyone prefers) then no cause u already posted them. but any links yes


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

i guess i can try it.

i'm posting this from photobucket.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

now i've deleted it from photobucket.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

cool, be ready for 1000 more..........


----------



## Mr Bud (Aug 1, 2007)

how u get a pic of my dog?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

Sabud said:


> It depends.
> 
> If its in hyperlink form or attachment form where you have to click and view image. Then yes you cannot access those anymore.
> 
> If its a direct image shown on the post like in full view (u know the kinda that everyone prefers) then no cause u already posted them. but any links yes



thank you my friend. 










Mr Bud said:


> how u get a pic of my dog?




that's mister happy. he has teeth.


----------



## Mr Bud (Aug 1, 2007)

btw mr happy disappeared.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

oh, no. that could be a problem now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i guess i can try it.
> 
> i'm posting this from photobucket.



he was under your table. watch out for him. he's sneaky.


----------



## Mr Bud (Aug 1, 2007)

dang it ...the little sucker took my lighter.....................................................................


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my photobucket account was full. i went thru and dumped 20 of 50 pages. i scanned thru them as i deleted them. i kept any that were somewhat important. what i don't know is what happens to the pics if they were posted in threads here? do they disappear out of the thread? i can't believe i filled a 1000 pic bucket. i could start a second account and fill another one. hopefully i didn't damage any threads by removing important pics.


 
Don't worry, they all sucked anyways. Wow, I'm supposed to be impressed with those hundreds of five and six footers you've grown? Get at me when your local airport is begging you to put those blinking bright red lights for air traffic on them. Son, I can't even cut my males down without having environmentalists all up in arms rambling this-and-that telling me I can't legally cut down a Giant Sequoia.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2007)

Plato Is Boring said:


> Don't worry, they all sucked anyways. Wow, I'm supposed to be impressed with those hundreds of five and six footers you've grown? Get at me when your local airport is begging you to put those blinking bright red lights for air traffic on them. Son, I can't even cut my males down without having environmentalists all up in arms rambling this-and-that telling me I can't legally cut down a Giant Sequoia.



seeds please.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem ya my main man gotta keep them pictures going so i thought id do what a friend does. anyway why is it i dont see a picture of a dog lol i know im ripped but i do not see a picture of a dog. im really fucked up so guys dont play with me that much cause i see white and writing no puppies with teeth


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> seeds please.


LOL am i missing something else now too!! god im lost


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

maybe i shouldnt have smoked that sequoia 
ill stick with gangja trees not fucken tree trees


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> seeds please.


 
Listen, I like you and all, but I just don't think you have enough experience to handle what I got. I'll be real with you, and I don't tell many people this mind you, but Larry Birkhead is lying; one of my boys is the father.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

Plato Is Boring said:


> Listen, I like you and all, but I just don't think you have enough experience to handle what I got. I'll be real with you, and I don't tell many people this mind you, but Larry Birkhead is lying; one of my boys is the father.


I Respect You Alot.




Can I Eat Your Fetus? 
Extra Catsup please (Ketchup is for wimps)


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2007)

fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck,...................................it's gone. photobucket did maintenance. all the pics i deleted are now gone. gone from rollitup. what do i do now? start a new photobucket account. post little pics thru rollitup? fuck.........


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 6, 2007)

When ever you host a picture like on photobucket and then post its url or code somewhere it references the original stored pic on the server so if you take the anchor pic away all images related to it are gone to.Will show a broken image or invalid link.So every pic you deleted is gone and any post that had any of those pics will be broken


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> When ever you host a picture like on photobucket and then post its url or code somewhere it references the original stored pic on the server so if you take the anchor pic away all images related to it are gone to.Will show a broken image or invalid link.So every pic you deleted is gone and any post that had any of those pics will be broken




i am crying...... i guess i need a second bucket? it ried to make sure i didn't delete anything TOO important. i know what was what. my tutorials are ok. i hope.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 6, 2007)

*Wow...Thats sucks...I could imagine the feeling.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2007)

can you imagine how many pics i have on my computer if my 1000 pics bucket is full. i can't.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> can you imagine how many pics i have on my computer if my 1000 pics bucket is full. i can't.


and i love how some fear having one or two photo's on their comp cuz the LEO might be watching...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> and i love how some fear having one or two photo's on their comp cuz the LEO might be watching...




i'll write you all.


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 7, 2007)

I would say just upload them here. Then you dont have peeps following your account trying to figure out who you are. Someone on here was crying cause they were hacked for usiing pb. Plus riu will never lose your stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> I would say just upload them here. Then you dont have peeps following your account trying to figure out who you are. Someone on here was crying cause they were hacked for usiing pb. Plus riu will never lose your stuff.




someone shouldn't upload worrisome pics onto an online bucket. hahaha plus photobucket is an easy hack. it happened to me. someone on "craigslist" starting posting all my pics. my own fault, i left my account open. there are other way i have since learned. it is easy. 

i just the love the full size pics. i would like for rollitup to own my pics though. i post them here for the benefit of the site so they are all rollitups. i just wish we could post them directly to the thread as opposed to an attachment.


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 10, 2007)

i agree i use photo bucket for big pictures, i have 44 pages allready i guess i need another acct.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my photobucket account was full. i went thru and dumped 20 of 50 pages. i scanned thru them as i deleted them. i kept any that were somewhat important. what i don't know is what happens to the pics if they were posted in threads here? do they disappear out of the thread? i can't believe i filled a 1000 pic bucket. i could start a second account and fill another one. hopefully i didn't damage any threads by removing important pics.


 
today this has become a issue. My fear is that i will damage too many threads by deleting. 

i have been screwing with the bulk loader 2 days before i figured out i was full. 

i guess i need more accounts


----------

